# A forum full of black foids are mad I refuse to smash them and posted about it on a forum full of loser men



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 19, 2021)

Literally haven't posted in like a year yet here we are 









Black incel: “Release black men from the shackles of thinking black women are attractive”


Boy bye Are there back incels, you might find yourself wondering. Yes, yes there are. Are they any less racist than their lighter-skinned counterparts? Sadly, based on what I’ve seen, no.




wehuntedthemammoth.com





Of course despite me commenting how I actually fuck high SMV Asians the literal lowest SMV black foid copers post this at the end 

"These guys have somehow convinced themselves that it’s their looks, and not, you know, their hateful personalities, that are making it impossible for them to get dates." 

Lmao, leave it to the bottom of the barrel to throw around bullshit that getting sex determines one's worth while mad I am refusing them sex.

Honestly this is typical of black foids who have long been angry I ignore them and their advances, like literally all other basic bitch first world women they are mad that

#1 they are not world class good looking or even attractive at all
#2 they don't get to fuck chads daily
#3 people don't give a single phuck about them

leave it to literal black women to scrape the bottom of the barrel calling out black incels for not wanting to fuck them.

I will let it pass they referred to me as an incel instead of the troll male model PSL 7 mogger that I am because they got it wrong, while I am not attracted to black women I think ALL first world women have something fucking wrong in their brains and avoid fucking let alone dating them at all costs, I only fuck azn women because they are the highest SMV and most feminine, literally being a 6'5" BBC smashing micro pussy 5' Asian freshman college students was the pinnacle of life  they will never know, the fact she lived in the 3rd world and knew to serve men and respect them was the cherry on top and the only reason I would ever even consider marrying a foid, first world women are unmarriable and undateable, and sub PSL 7 black women are unfuckfable. Lmao @ these Shrek women sour grape asses.

Let these foids cry while I have a sex life that if I wanted to I could probably make a million dollars a year with my own porn site or onlyfans, people would literally throw handfuls of cash to a see a ripped muscular PSL 7 6'5" BBC smashing dozens of petite azns BBC's and AZN's are the highest tier porn categories

We have reached peak meta boys, now we are being rejected by women we literally don't even want to fuck🆒


----------



## Deleted member 15129 (Sep 19, 2021)

Hahahahah @Frank Jack there's an article about you wtf


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Sep 19, 2021)

It creeps me out it was word for word from Frank Jack's thread. Literally right below this being recommended to me.

These foids need to chill out, if Frank Jack met a black stacy he would drop his ideology in a second.


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 19, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


> Literally haven't posted in like a year yet here we are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too much emojis, didn't read a single word.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 19, 2021)

@wanttobeattractive


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 19, 2021)

King_ said:


> Hahahahah @Frank Jack there's an article about you wtf


True, the whole article is about him, meanwhile OP thinks they're talking about him jfl.


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 19, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> True, the whole article is about him, meanwhile OP thinks they're talking about him jfl.


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 19, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


> View attachment 1325622


A true Sigma


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Sep 19, 2021)

@Frank Jack they literally made an article for you I'm dying


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 19, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> A true Sigma


funny af that is some very old photoshop work I did I think maybe 1 person over the years has realizing it was shooped despite me being an intermediate at best, as a seasoned pro it always bugged me, infact it's so old I don't even have the original photo just part of it, but here it what I really looked like back when I was only 205lbs and took that



vs me at like idk around 300lbs lol


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 19, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


> funny af that is some very old photoshop work I did I think maybe 1 person over the years has realizing it was shooped despite me being an intermediate at best, as a seasoned pro it always bugged me, infact it's so old I don't even have the original photo just part of it, but here it what I really looked like back when I was only 205lbs and took that
> View attachment 1325627
> vs me at like idk around 300lbs lol


How did you achieve the mogger body brother


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 19, 2021)

black women are hot as fuck


ive been watching street interviews in america and there in black majority neighbourhoods and the black women are so fucking hot there bodies are 10/10 and there faces are cute, i like dark skin better anyway, i don't get the hate for them, they are only ugly when there giga fat


----------



## Chadeep (Sep 19, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> black women are hot as fuck
> 
> 
> ive been watching street interviews in america and there in black majority neighbourhoods and the black women are so fucking hot there bodies are 10/10 and there faces are cute, i like dark skin better anyway, i don't get the hate for them, they are only ugly when there giga fat


They have your quote on their site as well about Asian Women.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 19, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> They have your quote on their site as well about Asian Women.


oh shit they can take the shit we say on here and post it for everyone to see? might have to calm down with some of the shit im saying lmao


i don't get why there mad at me, i think black women are hot af i just think asian women are ugly


----------



## Frank Jack (Sep 19, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> @Frank Jack they literally made an article for you I'm dying





AlexAP said:


> True, the whole article is about him, meanwhile OP thinks they're talking about him jfl.





King_ said:


> Hahahahah @Frank Jack there's an article about you wtf


----------



## Frank Jack (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Sep 19, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> View attachment 1325636


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Sep 19, 2021)

@wanttobeattractive


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 19, 2021)

black women are bitter as fuck
they're the true and og incels


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 19, 2021)

Damn @Blackgymmax was right. Sheboons do browse here.


----------



## Frank Jack (Sep 19, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Damn @Blackgymmax was right. Sheboons do browse here.


Waiting for lipstick alley to me


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 19, 2021)

lmao exclusively going for asian women is such a cope

mmm sewer worker indonesian!!! fantastic

you don’t like anyone else?


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 19, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> lmao exclusively going for asian women is such a cope
> 
> mmm sewer worker indonesian!!! fantastic
> 
> you don’t like anyone else?


lmao ture

any man above 4psl wouldn't have a preferance for asian women


asian women get mogged by every other race of women


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 19, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> lmao ture
> 
> any man above 4psl wouldn't have a preferance for asian women
> 
> ...


asian women have the highest SMV of any race/gender that is why Japan porn mogs outside of asia, or did you think it was for the small dicked asian dudes?









even in the USA the most populated state with over 10% of Americans









lmao you are delusional, even white women want to fuck azn women that's why it's third behind lesbian bro lmao even white foids know they are outclassed and cannot resist the yellow poosay


----------



## Frank Jack (Sep 19, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


> asian women have the highest SMV of any race/gender that is why Japan porn mogs outside of asia, or did you think it was for the small dicked asian dudes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## studiocel (Sep 19, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


> asian women have the highest SMV of any race/gender that is why Japan porn mogs outside of asia, or did you think it was for the small dicked asian dudes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to those statistics women like Lesbians, Japanese porn and hentai way more than Big dick porn. In fact women like big dicks just as much as men. Man, dudes are hella gay.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 20, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


> asian women have the highest SMV of any race/gender that is why Japan porn mogs outside of asia, or did you think it was for the small dicked asian dudes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...













your coping at this point


if asian women have the highest smv answer these questions

1 how come nearly everyday i go to the shops the asian girls are all dating ugly white guys 3-4psl on average, if they were the highest tier women they'd surley be able to get something better

2 how come asian women want to be white women? bleaching there skin, dying there hair to brown, blonde, red etc, getting nose jobs and getting rid of there ugly ass eye folds

3 they are the most numerous group of women on earth they have 4x as many women as white women and to add insult to injury its a well known fact all asians look the same



black women mog them. white women mog them. indian women mog them. middle eastern women mog them. south american women mog them


they only mog abos and polanesians both of witch are giga ogre races


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 20, 2021)

s


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 20, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> s


----------



## Dorado (Sep 20, 2021)

JFL


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Sep 20, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> 1 how come nearly everyday i go to the shops the asian girls are all dating ugly white guys 3-4psl on average, if they were the highest tier women they'd surley be able to get something better





SigmaDONkek said:


> asian women have the highest SMV of any race/gender that is why Japan porn mogs outside of asia, or did you think it was for the small dicked asian dudes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he has a fundamental misunderstanding on how to interpret data. white women, and white men, are the default in porn. that means that ALL the other categories are automatically assumed to be of white men and white women. the fact that asian women need their own category is just a demonstration of them being a niche.

and this is from a jacked white 6'4" size mogging bwc colonizer who has literally impregnated asians from two different countries now. trying to argue that asian women have the highest smv is retarded.

btw, 90% of my "chad" friends here in the states dont like asian women, be they black, white, any race.


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 20, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


> asian women have the highest SMV of any race/gender that is why Japan porn mogs outside of asia, or did you think it was for the small dicked asian dudes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cope the search term are for the whole world and Japanese people search "Japanese" so often that it's the number 1. But in the West there are no significant search terms for Asian women.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Sep 20, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Cope the search term are for the whole world and Japanese people search "Japanese" so often that it's the number 1. But in the West there are no significant search terms for Asian women.


read above, i explain why its a basic misinterpretation of data.


----------



## Kevin Logan (Sep 20, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> s


why do they hunt mammoths?


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 20, 2021)

lmao everybody here is mad
to bad the opinions of subhumans don't matter
I am a sigma grinder on my sigma grindset and all your women are ugly
only azn women matter, deal with it


----------



## Ozil (Sep 24, 2021)

Jesus christ this is fucking cringe as shit. Can't these cucks fuck off to incels.is and spam post on r/IncelTear for their precious Reddit updoots? I hate the possibility that anything I write on here could end up on some retarded site like that. At least when you post to .is you expect to have most posts screenshotted because it's full of feds but not on here.


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Sep 26, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> Jesus christ this is fucking cringe as shit. Can't these cucks fuck off to incels.is and spam post on r/IncelTear for their precious Reddit updoots? I hate the possibility that anything I write on here could end up on some retarded site like that. At least when you post to .is you expect to have most posts screenshotted because it's full of feds but not on here.


Yeah, give us some privacy god dammit!


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 27, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> View attachment 1325668
> 
> 
> View attachment 1325670
> ...


Full asian women are ugly as fuck, but I love hapa girls. They are so hot. 50% white dna in asian looks so good. They have neotony of asian girls and features of white girls

All asian girls wish they were hapa. Just lol at these gremlins


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 27, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Full asian women are ugly as fuck, but I love hapa girls. They are so hot. 50% white dna in asian looks so good. They have neotony of asian girls and features of white girls
> 
> All asian girls wish they were hapa. Just lol at these gremlins


your a full retard leave


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Sep 27, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


> your a full retard leave


He’s speaking facts


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 27, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> He’s speaking facts


Asian women have the highest SMV he is speaking minority opinion and you are a fruad


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 27, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> black women are hot as fuck
> 
> 
> ive been watching street interviews in america and there in black majority neighbourhoods and the black women are so fucking hot there bodies are 10/10 and there faces are cute, i like dark skin better anyway, i don't get the hate for them, they are only ugly when there giga fat


agreed


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Sep 27, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> agreed


Based I’ve been saying this for months black women will complete mog Asian women if they wore their real hair and stopped being fat


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 27, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Based I’ve been saying this for months black women will complete mog Asian women if they wore their real hair and stopped being fat


goto africa like my dad did u guys share taste


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Sep 27, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


> goto africa like my dad did u guys share taste


My dad is from Africa has of the women in Sudan mog the best American white Women lol


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 27, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> My dad is from Africa has of the women in Sudan mog the best American white Women lol


my dad is white retard


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 27, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Based I’ve been saying this for months black women will complete mog Asian women if they wore their real hair and stopped being fat


black women when they're good looking fog hard

they come close to white european women like laetita (the one in previous mog battle or middle eastern girls) but black girls are close there too imo


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Sep 27, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> black women when they're good looking fog hard
> 
> they come close to white european women like laetita (the one in previous mog battle or middle eastern girls) but black girls are close there too imo


Yeah black women are the 2nd best looking women after Nordic European women tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 27, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Yeah black women are the 2nd best looking women after Nordic European women tbh


stop shitting up my thread with your dogshit this is asian women enjoyer thread ONLY get OUT GET OUT


----------



## Amexmaxx (Sep 27, 2021)

Sheboons suck


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## BearBoy (Sep 28, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> It creeps me out it was word for word from Frank Jack's thread. Literally right below this being recommended to me.
> 
> These foids need to chill out, if Frank Jack met a black stacy he would drop his ideology in a second.


Telling a fatherless becky whore who rots on the internet to chill out is something out of the world man


----------



## Tropical Tyrone (Sep 29, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> View attachment 1325618


Man, I was in Taiwan but this nigga is not me, no cap


----------



## ADHDcel I need sum (Oct 4, 2021)

Black women look like apes i cant do gorilla face


----------



## Lihito (Oct 10, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


> View attachment 1325622


Bro Great phisique. Natty traps


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 23, 2021)

Sadly OP deleted his account


----------



## dimorphism (Nov 3, 2022)

Deleted member 15129 said:


> Hahahahah @Frank Jack there's an article about you wtf


KANG of the board.


----------



## GetShrekt (Nov 3, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Damn @Blackgymmax was right. Sheboons do browse here.


@Blackgymmax how did u know?


----------

